# Bonding to multiple people



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Whyte is now coming out of his ball immediately for my daughter but freaks out at me. Huffs, puffs, pops (his whole body jumps while in the ball when I'm trying to pick him up) He is really just a spaz anytime I try to work with him. 

Do they bond to more than one person at a time? I know they can adjust to a new person as I have a re-home love bug already. I am just wondering if I should leave him alone and let my daughter be his main person or if that will make him more unsocial. She is leaving home in a couple years so I wanted him to also get to know me for after she's gone.

He is young, a few months old. He will sit quietly under a blanket next to her for hours and also explores while with her but if I am near at all he panics. When cleaning his house he panics, giant ball of spikes the entire time, I just feel so bad I'm causing him so much distress. I don't know whether to back off or keep trying.

Riley, meanwhile, is an absolute cuddle-bug for me. I'm so in love with him.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, they can bond to one person and not like others. My Snow was originally my daughters but she used to bite Jess every time she touched her from day one. Of course I was in love with the little bundle of white anyways and she never bit me so very quickly Snow became my girl.

Some of mine Jess could bath and do nail trims on them easier than I could and the same with some of hers I could do easier than she could.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you for the reply! Should I keep working with him or will that stress him out too much? 

Should I have my daughter remove him from his house when I clean it or keep him in there to get him used to me and that activity? 

I have only had him I think a month or so and he just isn't getting used to me yet but is showing definite progress with her. (she is thrilled!)


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I suspect yours will develop favorites. And the more time you spend with him, the more likely you are to become one of your hedgie's preferred humans. 

Mine seems to have a hierarchy of human preferences: 
She does fine with me (actually seeks me out if she's on the floor) and won't run from me to anyone else.
She does fine with hedgiedaddy and seeks him out if she's on the floor. Given the choice, she'll run from his hands into mine. But she will stay with hedgiedaddy if her choice is anyone other than me.
She does fine with olderbrother (human). But given the choice, she will run from olderbrother to either either hedgiedaddy or me. She will not seek olderbrother out if they're on the floor together unless othersiblings (humans) are present.
She does fine with hedgieauntie. But given the choice, she will run away from hedgieauntie to either hedgiedaddy or me.
We haven't hand an opportunity to compare olderbrother with hedgieauntie to know whom she prefers. 
Everyone else she runs from.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Mine also has favourites. He prefers me to hedgiedaddy unless it's bath time when he prefers hedgiedaddy. He prefers hedgiedaddy to grandma and grandpa and prefers grandma to grandpa. He likes other animals more than people and will seek out my moms cats and my brothers dog (very closely supervised).


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

That is so interesting! I have dogs and I know their preference list but I didn't know if hedgehogs were similar. Thank you and I'll keep trying, maybe I can be the runner-up.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Quillbert hates my mother but loves my father for no reason that I can see. He tolerates me well but always huffs when getting picked up. But for my dad he's an absolute angel. Which is ironic because my father couldn't care less about him.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Bengall77 said:


> But for my dad he's an absolute angel. Which is ironic because my father couldn't care less about him.


lol, animals have this interesting way of seeking out people who are indifferent or do not like them and trying to win them over. My moms cats tried to do the same thing with my dad (and one of them succeeded!).


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

hedgielover said:


> Bengall77 said:
> 
> 
> > But for my dad he's an absolute angel. Which is ironic because my father couldn't care less about him.
> ...


hahahahaa!! I can relate, cats love me. I'm HORRIBLY ALLERGIC. They absolutely love me. :roll:


----------

